# AMBERLIGHTS MY **1st** FOTD



## marie (May 9, 2008)

This is my first time posting.














eyes: 
Mac amber lights
Mac Espresso
Mac Folie
And Shroom as highlighter
Kohl black liner in smolder
Fiberwig Mascara

FACE:
Studio fix foundation
Peachykeen on cheeks 
Bronzer

LIPS:
Dark soul lip liner (MAC)
Velvet teddy lipstick
with nice buzz plush glass over it..


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 9, 2008)

That's very pretty on you, but then again you're very pretty anyways! I really need to get Amberlights.


----------



## elmo1026 (May 9, 2008)

You did an amazing job. You look great. Keep up the good work maybe next time you should do a tutorial of this. I think this would make an awesome tutorial.


----------



## ndn-ista (May 9, 2008)

another kim k look! pretty!


----------



## Rennah (May 9, 2008)

Very pretty, this looks great on you!


----------



## elegant-one (May 9, 2008)

You're Beautiful! Your eyes look amazing. I was thinking the same thing - ya kinda look like KK


----------



## Baby Mac (May 9, 2008)

I love it...


----------



## nikki (May 9, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## elongreach (May 9, 2008)

Very Beautiful!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 9, 2008)

your skin is like... BAM!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (May 9, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 9, 2008)

Gorgeous 1st post!  Hope to see more from you


----------



## Renee (May 10, 2008)

so pretty!


----------



## Beauty For Ashe (May 10, 2008)

Wow...Pretty!


----------



## mreichert (May 10, 2008)

Gorgeous! BTW, I love your eyebrows and the highlight right underneath- combined, they really make your eyes pop! So pretty


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 10, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## wootangnit (May 10, 2008)

flawless skin! sooo jealous!


----------



## moonlit (May 10, 2008)

wow u look gorgeous.. please do a tutorial


----------



## glassy girl (May 10, 2008)

U look Beautiful!


----------



## coachkitten (May 10, 2008)

Very pretty!  Can't wait to see more FOTDs from you!


----------



## lebonheur (May 10, 2008)

you're so pretty! i love your eyes!


----------



## Jot (May 10, 2008)

really very pretty x


----------



## n_c (May 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_another kim k look! pretty!_

 
I was about to say the same thing. Pretty fotd.


----------



## oopsiwentglam (May 10, 2008)

woo you're hot! i'm going to have to try out this look. & i love your brows! do tell what you use on them!


----------



## alwaysbella (May 10, 2008)

really pretty!!! hope to see more. BTW, when i saw your pictures the first thing that came to mind was....KK


----------



## .k. (May 10, 2008)

so prettyyyy! and ur so prettttyyyyy!


----------



## natasha (May 10, 2008)

u look fab!...i like ur brow shape...lol!!!


----------



## amber_j (May 10, 2008)

This is so pretty. Such a flawless look. It's soft but still intense. Please, please, please do a tutorial


----------



## az* (May 10, 2008)

You look absolutely stunning


----------



## Hilly (May 10, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## User67 (May 10, 2008)

Very beautiful!


----------



## MAC_mallory (May 10, 2008)

you're beautiful! and amber lights looks stunning on you.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (May 10, 2008)

*~*You look amazing!!!*~*


----------



## janelovesyou (May 10, 2008)

Beautiful! I think I'm going to use amber lights and smolder tonight for work.

PS. I'm really interested in that Fiberwig mascara, how do you like it?


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (May 10, 2008)

you looks really beautiful and ur makeup is awsome


----------



## stacylynne (May 10, 2008)

Gorgeous. I have to get Amber Lights


----------



## MakeupChiKiiTa (May 10, 2008)

you resemble kim kardashian . I love the look your eye shape is beautiful !


----------



## darkishstar (May 10, 2008)

You are so gorgeous! This is a super pretty look. I hope to see more from you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You have very nice brows too.


----------



## marie (May 10, 2008)

Thank you! I use Benefits brow tech on them. I like it because it makes them look natural and full!


----------



## delidee32 (May 10, 2008)

Gawd, you're gorgeous and your skin is perfection


----------



## marie (May 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janelovesyou* 

 
_Beautiful! I think I'm going to use amber lights and smolder tonight for work.

PS. I'm really interested in that Fiberwig mascara, how do you like it?_

 

I LOVE fiberwig..i like to pair it with Full and soft then fiberwig over it it gives really long lashes. But if you use it by it self you get natural looking long lashes. When i apply it on the bottom lashes they look false.


----------



## c00ki312 (May 10, 2008)

hotness!


----------



## hr44 (May 10, 2008)

Eeekk you are sooo cute!
Love the look on you!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (May 11, 2008)

What gorgeous skin you have. So glowy!


----------



## PixieSprinkles (Sep 18, 2015)

Very pretty! Looks great with your skin tone and eye colour! Great job! =)


----------



## Lovinbaby83 (Sep 23, 2015)

Very pretty!


----------



## LouGarner (Sep 26, 2015)

One of my favorite shadows. I love this look


----------



## noonootoo (Sep 28, 2015)

Beauty!


----------



## mizzjennyy (Nov 8, 2015)

love this sultry smokey eye


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 16, 2015)

Pretty! I love Amber Lights.


----------

